# Just returned from Breeze Private Residences, Costa Rica.  Any questions?



## Janann (Feb 19, 2017)

We had a great week at the Breeze.  One of the big issues with this resort on TUG is the assorted fees.  We booked way back in October 2015, and the resort honored the $50 fee for the entire unit to have access to the beach club.  The current rate is $70 per person.  The other fee is $210 for wi-fi and housekeeping for the week.  You can get the wi-fi and housekeeping for free if you go to a timeshare presentation.  We decided to skip that "deal" and live without wi-fi and housekeeping.  

We enjoyed a couple day trips, and there is a very nice grocery store just outside the resort gate.  Weather was flawless -- the first time we saw any significant amount of clouds was the day we left.  Playa Coco is a very casual kind of place.  The only time I dressed for dinner was at the resort's beach club, and most everywhere else in town it is just a t-shirt and shorts for dinner.


----------



## Lazz (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you for the report.  Was there WiFi in any public areas (pool, Lobby, etc.).  Would renting a car be helpful?  Were US dollars accepted?


----------



## amycurl (Feb 19, 2017)

Did you snag this through II or RCI?


----------



## Janann (Feb 19, 2017)

I booked the unit through RCI in October 2015.  Many thanks to the person here on TUG who posted the huge list of available units back then.

We didn't pay for wifi, so I can't comment on the Breeze's wifi by the the pool.  We did notice that there was an open wifi connection, but as always with open wifi, approach with caution.

We converted about $250 US to Costa Rican colones before we left on our trip.  Knowing what we know now, colones are not needed.  US dollars were accepted everywhere.  Probably the only advantage of having colones is better value without the expense of foreign exchange.

We didn't have a car or a golf cart.  Taxis were super cheap to the beach area of Playa Coco at only $2 US each way.  A car would be great if you wanted to see some other beaches, or wanted to explore Paloverde National Park and other attractions without the expense of a tour operator.

The golf carts cost $45/day or $280/week.  I heard that ordinary rental cars are cheaper, and I saw both cars and carts available for rent within walking distance of the resort.


----------



## Conan (Feb 19, 2017)

Janann said:


> We enjoyed a couple day trips...



I'd be interested in whatever you can tell about your day trips. How arranged, where they went, any mosquitoes along the way, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Janann (Feb 19, 2017)

We took two day trips.

One was on the Marlin Del Rey, booked directly through their website:  http://marlindelrey.com/
We were initially signed up for the morning tour, but their website mentioned that sometimes morning tours need to be rescheduled due to a lack of sign-ups.  Sure enough, they contacted us by phone and e-mail the day before to reschedule.  The options were a different morning, a different afternoon, or a full refund.  We rescheduled for the afternoon tour the next day.  Overall, this issue was handled very well.
There is an open bar on the boat, and lunch is served on the afternoon tour.  The afternoon tour is $10 more than the morning tour.  We cruised along the coastline, and then stopped for an hour in a cove for swimming, snorkeling, or a ride on their little boat into the beach.  We decided to swim from the boat, but I wish we had gone to shore.  You can walk a little on the beach and play around in the water at the shoreline.  The crew then re-boarded everyone, and we traveled back towards Playa Coco.  The boat stayed out some distance so that we could enjoy the sunset.  We were gone from about 1:15 pm to 6 pm.

We also signed up for a tour through Travelocity:  
https://www.travelocity.com/things-...=Guanacaste - North Pacific Coast, Costa Rica
This tour was as presented in the description, except that we didn't get to walk around in Liberia.  Instead we stopped at a nice souvenir shopping center outside of town.  Kind of disappointing, but our small group seemed to be worn out, and the driver was willing to accommodate.  The river tour was great...the boat driver seemed to be able to spot almost any animal from some distance, and he would then maneuver the boat in as close as possible.  We saw several crocodiles, monkeys, small bats, lizards/iguanas, and lots of birds.  Our little group was on a boat that had seats for over 40 people, so it was nice to be able to move around on the boat for pictures and shade.


----------



## phicha (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you use an all inclusive resort?


----------



## Janann (Feb 20, 2017)

We were at Breeze Private Residences, and they do not offer an all-inclusive program or meal plan.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 20, 2017)

We have looked at this, and I have a couple of questions if you have time.

The first is how were the rooms? I would be especially interested in how spacious they were, and how well equipped you thought the kitchen was.

Also, how long did it take to get to the beach club, and how was the beach? Was there a good availability of chairs, and how was the surf? Pretty rough or smooth?


----------



## Janann (Feb 20, 2017)

Playa Coco is in a bay, and the waves are very gentle.  I saw families and couples hanging around in chest deep water without any concerns.  I was able to walk to the beach in a brisk 12 minute walk.  However, the road into town is very uneven.  Be prepared for pavement, gravel, dirt, and steep up and down steps and ramps.  I don't recommend the town for anyone with a wheelchair, stroller, or other mobility issues.  In my opinion you should wear athletic shoes -- no flip flops.

The condo was great.  We were in a one bedroom, and the kitchen is huge.  Plenty of drawers and cabinets, plus Cuisinart appliances.  The sofa and chair in the living room were just OK.  The bedroom had a king bed, and just enough room to walk around the edges of the bed.  The dresser had a cabinet and deep drawers.  The bathroom had two sinks, a spacious shower, and a separate toilet area.  The bathroom can be accessed from the master and the living room in case you have guests sleeping on the fold-out sofa.  One thing I can say about this condo is that there is a ton of storage space.  There is also a clothes washer and dryer that worked great.

You can see photos and video of the resort here:  https://www.theregistrycollection.com/resort/D989


----------

